# Monocentropus balfouri Tank



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 13, 2010)

So this is my Monocentropus balfouri tank measuring 48''x15''x24''. So far my subadult female isn't in there since I just set it up. I'm letting it dry out and the plants time to root. I've tested it with feeder bugs and they are doing great.

To allow for burrowing the larger hillside is actually hollow. It is filled with lightly packed soil and has a spot on the top, and an entrance on each side (which the wood is overhanging). 

Currently the tank isn't finished yet. I do plan to add more wood, rocks, and substrate around the center to allow for more burrowing spots. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## splangy (Apr 13, 2010)

That's awesome!!  How long did it take to do all that??  and be sure to put up pics once you get the inhabitant in there!


----------



## Ms.X (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you planning to do a communal of these, or is it just your lone female going in there?  It does look amazing, but if you are only planning on putting one in there, why such a large enclosure?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 13, 2010)

It took 1 week to carve and "paint" the background with grout and then 3 weeks to cure it. It would have taken one day to set up the substrate and plants, but I pulled my back and couldn't work on it for a week.

So 5 weeks in total.

My female is in premolt so I'm waiting for her to molt before I add her. She will be in soon though.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 13, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Are you planning to do a communal of these, or is it just your lone female going in there?  It does look amazing, but if you are only planning on putting one in there, why such a large enclosure?


I hope to breed her and leave the offspring to be raised in the same enclosure. I currently have 5 slings/juveniles set aside, but am saving them for breeding.


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice enclosure. 

Now are you saying that the Monocentropus balfouri can be a communial species???


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 14, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Nice enclosure.
> 
> Now are you saying that the Monocentropus balfouri can be a communial species???


Yes. There are several cases where females may be raised with their offspring for well over a year. This happens to be the case with a few other baboons as well.


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 14, 2010)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Yes. There are several cases where females may be raised with their offspring for well over a year. This happens to be the case with a few other baboons as well.


So you are saying that after the year, they have to be seperated? I'm asking about true comunial for long term.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 14, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> So you are saying that after the year, they have to be seperated? I'm asking about true comunial for long term.


To be honest, no clue. Of all the topics I have read on it no one has updated about information past that yearly point. They only mention they have kept them together successfully for extended periods of time and still had them together at that moment in time.

I plan to keep half of the spiderlings with the mother, but remove the other half just in case.


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 14, 2010)

If they were a communial that would be a great one to have. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 30, 2010)

Just curious how is this coming along?


----------



## BrettG (Jun 30, 2010)

Yea,an update would be great! And that backdrop has convinced me to roll up my sleeves and get dirty making my next project.Looks amazing IMHO.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 1, 2010)

I currently have an adult male and female living together in here for the last couple months. The juveniles have not matured yet. But perhaps I'll get an eggsac.


----------



## Zman181 (Jul 1, 2010)

I Love it!  Awesome job.


----------



## Bosing (Jul 1, 2010)

This is like a dream project for me! Congratulations to the thread starter, you're living off my dream! lol


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 1, 2010)

So how many are currently living together juvies and adults?


----------



## darkart82 (Jul 1, 2010)

i would talk to james about m. balfori being communal, he told me alot about them, he told me he seen 2+ " babies still in with the mother if im not mistaken


----------

